# Back to Holland ...



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

Hi, This is my new Aquascape ! My wish is to make an attractive tank in my living room, nice to look and peaceful. It's not the "final" version, I have a lot of work to make it ...  I want more colors, more plants ! Rotala macranda red, Juncus repens, ... coming soon ^^ 
The tank is still "under construction" so I did not take away the equipment for photographs 























































All the photographs are made by Renaud (in APC), a very big thanks to him


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

Lovely Tank, Kookaburra!!

It's been a long time didn't see your work!! ^^

This one is Great!!


----------



## Gilles (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice tank!


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow, that is an amazing tank!


----------



## ballsmyberries (Feb 21, 2007)

beautiful tank.......!


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Bien fait! Nice crypts in the middle. What is the substrate and what sort of fertilization do you use - water column only or do you supplement the substrate?


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

That looks really peaceful. Crypts are great. I'd love to see typical frontal shot and info about the tank.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Lovely tank! I wish I could get my crypts to grow that big. Very nice!


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

@ ballsmyberries, fabian , Gilles, Trenac : thanks for your comments  

@ Cliff Hui : It's great to have some news for you ... My tank can't compete this the beauty of your's works, but I try to do my best, my friend :heh: 

@ guaiac_boy & chester :

Tank specifications :
- Tank => L 110 cm * H 55 cm * P 50 cm (300 L)
- Lightning => 2*150 W HQI (5.200 °K) - 10 hours per day
- CO² => "JBL Proflora CO2", injection by reactor "Tornado" (Aquatic Nature), 2 bubbles per second, 10 hours by day
- Filtration => external canister EHEIM 2026 + external canister TetraTec Ex600
- Substrate => Deponit-mix (Dennerle) + Latérite + Zeolith + TourmalineBC + Heating cord 25 W
- Fertilization : Flourish (Seachem) + KNO3 + PH2PO4 + ECA


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Superb in every aspect - style, composition, balance and presentation!

Do you find substrate heating beneficial?


----------



## msenske (Feb 4, 2005)

Nice work . This aqua scape appeals to my personnel taste .


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

wow very nice job. its kinda a nice breath of fresh air to see a tank that starts with the mid ground style plants and does not create a foreground (besides the gravel)
Looks very nice


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

gf225 said:


> Do you find substrate heating beneficial?


For me, yes ... In the total equilibrium ... 
but anything indeed concrete in reality, simply an impression that all the tank is in better health with that without...

Thanks to msenske and jazzlvr123 for compliments


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

What kind of dark red Ludwigia do you use in the front? It' really nice and it would be lovley in my tank. See if I can get it somewhere =)


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

Leonard said:


> What kind of dark red Ludwigia do you use in the front?


It's just a variety of _Ludwigia repens rubin_ but a variety which keeps smaller leaves than common variety... And leaves are also coloured more easily with very dark colours. They see difference definitely with the "standard" variety, which is to the left above of the tank.

The strangest is what both are sold under the same name of _Ludwigia repens rubin_, but that they completely differ!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Beautiful tank, Kookaburra, as per usual 

Do you find that the L. repens rubin demands the same care as regular L. repens or more?


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Really strange about the Ludwigia!


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

Jessie said:


> Do you find that the L. repens rubin demands the same care as regular L. repens or more?


Just a little more of Light ... nothing else


----------

